# DIY Base Plate and Table



## bcskinz (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for having me!

I've been researching a lot and I'm going to build my own router table shortly. I'm planning to use an old glass table stand (minus the glass) for the base because it's light weight and I have to carry it into the garage. I'm going to build the table top separately and clamp or screw it to the base when I use it. The table top will be laminated with a hard wood trim around the edges. I'm going to install an outlet on the trim so I can plug in the router and hit a switch when I'm ready instead of reaching under the table.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm happy to hear any thoughts.

I made a base plate last night. I bought a universal Freud base plate but intend to return it today, haha. I clamped the Freud base plate to a 1/4" plastic cutting board and used a flush trim bit to trace the cutting board to the size of the base plate. After making some precise cuts and drilling some holes with spade bits I had my own "Freud" base plate. 

I bought the cutting board and some new spade bits and still saved $50 rather than spending $70 on the Freud base plate.


----------



## bcskinz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll post photos of my router table when it's complete. Wish me luck.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Take a look at the many great router tables in the thread below and you might find some ideas for your own table.

Wanted! pictures of your table! LINK


----------



## bcskinz (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link. There are lots of good looking tables on that thread. I just decided I'm going to use pins to mount my table top to the base stand.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Blake, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you are a member of our community.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Blake

Welcome to the community. Feels good to be able to reuse some items. You will find with use though that sometimes heavier is better than lighter. Your own use will tell you this. If your stand is too light and wants to move around while using you might want to add weight.

Larry


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Oooo I do so like your use of the Freud router base, Yeppers a man after me own heart.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Blake your setup sounds similar to the Oak Park router table. They use a dowel construction method to make the base and attach the top. It's a very simple but extremely effective set up.


----------

